# burton/volcom powder skirt



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If you have sewing skills, sure it's possible.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Rip154 said:


> If you have sewing skills, sure it's possible.


Yeah I think this might be the only way. None of my various brands are compatible. My Vans pants and Volcom jacket actually zip together but the zips are different lengths so the whole thing is pretty lopsided. That's the closest I've ever got.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

yeah, i just realised the volcom powder skirts arent removable from the jacket like the burton ak ones are. so i'd need to do some sewing if i wanted to.

thanks for the help.


----------

